
Pretty Soon Electric Cars Will Cost Less Than Gasoline-powered Ones - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-05-26/electric-cars-seen-cheaper-than-gasoline-models-within-a-decade?cmpid=BBD052617_BIZ&utm_medium=email&utm_source=newsletter&utm_term=170526&utm_campaign=bloombergdaily
======
Zekio
I wish, probably won't ever happen in denmark

